

Show HN: BeeLine Reader now has Chrome and Firefox plugins - gnicholas
http://www.BeeLineReader.com/install

======
gnicholas
It’s been a couple months since we posted our Show HN (which yielded lots of
useful feedback—thanks!), and we wanted to circle back with the HN community
to share some new and improved BeeLine tools.

We now have Chrome and Firefox plugins, which are much faster, support custom
color schemes, and can be invoked using keyboard shortcuts. We still have
bookmarklets available for users of other browsers.

We have also just finished developing iOS APIs, so please contact us
(contact@BeeLineReader.com) if you are interested in integrating BeeLine
functionality into your app.

------
elaineo
What's with the OpenDyslexic font? Is that supposed to be easier to read?

~~~
gnicholas
Yeah, some dyslexic folks find that it makes reading easier, and we got a lot
of requests for it. Apparently BeeLine is super helpful for some dyslexic
people and they wanted to be able to get the best of both worlds.

------
bpm11
Great job. Looking forward to checking it out!

